# Question I could probably look up if I wasn't so lazy....



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

What exactly *is* phytotoxicity?


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

go here: http://www.spraytec.com/articles/octnov97/understandphyto.asp


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

Whew! I'm sure glad you're outa work, Tien....
Now I'll just quit researching on my own altogether, thank you.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

:rollhappy:


----------

